# The GC NFL Football Pool



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Join us for some free fun this NFL season. We will have a little prize for the winner

League password is "gibson"

http://guitarscanada.football.cbssports.com/e?ttag=13_cbspaste


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

signed up.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Is this a pick em pool just for the games?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Signed up. GO LIONS.:sSig_help:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Disbeat said:


> Is this a pick em pool just for the games?


Yes, just week by week picks on all games, no drafting of players or whatnot.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think it's spreads as well. I forget all the time


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Signed up. Go Baltimore!!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I think it's spreads as well. I forget all the time


yes. those damned spreads.

gives you a heck of a lot of respect for the linemakers though.
it's amazing how often they are within a point or two.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

signed up =)


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

How do you tell if you are signed up or not?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

rhh7 said:


> How do you tell if you are signed up or not?


There should be a "Players" tab there somewhere


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Really not an American Football fan, but what the hell. This may be fun. Lets see..... Go Bengals???


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> There should be a "Players" tab there somewhere


Thanks, Scott. There is indeed a players button, and my name is there. We have 24 players so far!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Join us for some free fun this NFL season. We will have a little prize for the winner
> 
> League password is "gibson"
> 
> http://guitarscanada.football.cbssports.com/e?ttag=13_cbspaste


Free to join up.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm back for more!! GO Bengals!!


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

just made my picks...I wanted to pick Indy over Denver because I think that might be be an upset but I chickened out and went with the heavily favoured Colts...


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

just changed my pick to Indy - had to go with my gut...maybe the Welker suspension will slow down the Broncos


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Ah crap I swear I submitted my picks the day they were available, but it says I didn't :/


EDIT figured it out, I didn't realize we had to enter a tiebreaker score bleh.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

keto said:


> Ah crap I swear I submitted my picks the day they were available, but it says I didn't :/
> 
> 
> EDIT figured it out, I didn't realize we had to enter a tiebreaker score bleh.


oh, that sucks.

if it's the same as last year, you don't get zero, you get one less than the worst picker of the week.
lotsa time to make it up

this is a pretty good complement


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah, tied for first place...lol ;o)


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I was away all week on a hiking trip and now this weeks picks are locked


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

New Orleans screwed me on a $200 proline. Cleveland is not that good but NO defense reeks


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: The GC NFL Football Pool : Tom Brady and Eli Manning are toast*

I know it's early in the season, but this will be the season that Tom Brady and Eli Manning demonstrate they have deteriorated significantly, and the end of their careers is near. Fearless opinion you get for free.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

rhh7 said:


> I know it's early in the season, but this will be the season that Tom Brady and Eli Manning demonstrate they have deteriorated significantly, and the end of their careers is near. Fearless opinion you get for free.


Tell me about it. I have Brady as my starting QB in my other league and he is killing me this far. But to be fair he does not have the weapons he once did


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I've been stinking with my pics, plus I missed the one week, but I'm still in 10th place in the pool I think...I'm coming for you guys at the top...lol... ;o) some good games last weekend....that Seattle game was what the Superbowl should have been...


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

For the first time ever, I consider the Bengals the class of the NFL.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Is this where we pick which NFl player will be arrested next?


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

made some bad picks but I've moved up to 6th place =) Nice to see the Bucs get a win...what's with the Saints this year?


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

ugh...not a good w/e for picks... =[


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am doing very poorly!


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I still don't like how this pool locks you out for all the weekend picks on Thursday. Anyhow, still good fun and Mario is running away with the pool!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Man, it's like a 10-way race for 2nd. Nice job, Mario!

still mad at myself for missing the first week, not that I think it would have made much difference.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

keto said:


> Man, it's like a 10-way race for 2nd. Nice job, Mario!
> 
> still mad at myself for missing the first week, not that I think it would have made much difference.


Thanks Kent but it is blind luck. There is still a ton of Football to be played so everybody keep playing. Can I get a Amen for my longtime beloved Detroit Lions! 3 4th quarter comebacks in the last 3 games????? I was at Ford Field during the Dolphins game. I never heard that much fan noise at a Lions game. They have a couple of tough road games coming up but here's hoping they can keep it up.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Man did I suck with my picks last week...I got 3 points =( The guys that didn't make any picks got 3 points... I think I'm in last place out of the group who actually make picks...good thing I'm not a betting man...lol


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Beastmode engaged.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats Mario - a wire to wire victory.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

puckhead said:


> Congrats Mario - a wire to wire victory.



Add mine, congrats well done.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Adomawhateverhisnameis Suh sucks. If there is one thing that I hate in competition, it is grease like that standing on Rogers' leg. Suh should be out for the rest of the year and fined a million dollars for that.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations to Mario! I found this year the most difficult ever to pick against the spread.


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

Congrats to George for hanging in there with me as it looks like it was just the two of us battling for most of the year.

No one from GC has reached out to me for winning so I will assume this is a dead league.


----------

